# Weightloss boot camp



## sjun (Feb 21, 2014)

Are there any weight loss bootcamp either in Dubai or Abu Dhabi, but the kind that let's you stay over in an accommodation and provide you with meals? 

I've seen some bootcamps here but they are just telling us to meet somewhere and we'd start working out, afterwards we go home. I don't like that because I'd just end up eating whatever anyway, I have absolutely no will power, so that's why I need a bootcamp that will force us to stay over and eat the food they provide.....


----------

